# Valve News (Source 2, L4D3(?), HL3????!)



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

We have a couple of possible Valve leaks.  The first is a power point presentation that is two years old, it is about Source 2 and how it can recreate L4D2 levels with improvements.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Second is a filelist that includes Half-Life 3. 



Could be massively fake but a user that posted the following image claims it to be legitimate:





Source 2 being real should be pretty obvious to everyone.  I just hope that it is easier for modders to work with.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

The dream is dead.

Give it up.

Lay it to rest


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

The dream will never die.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2014)

IBS HABBEBING!!


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

INB4 those HL3 folders are empty.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 27, 2014)

Dat lighting and texture


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2014)

That presentation is from '11, so it's 3 years actually . A lot of improvements could have been made since then. If you look at it, those trees and some junk seem straight from Source 1, so yeah.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, no one is expecting for the engine to actually look like that in its finished form, this is a leak, after all.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2014)

Dream said:


> INB4 those HL3 folders are empty.



Its actually just half life 2.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 28, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> That presentation is from '11, so it's 3 years actually . A lot of improvements could have been made since then. If you look at it, those trees and some junk seem straight from Source 1, so yeah.



Assets aren't part of the engine anyway.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2014)

So you guys think Source 2 won't have any '...loading...' ?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 29, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> So you guys think Source 2 won't have any '...loading...' ?



Ehhh, I don't know. It's entirely possible, precaching and background loading has been achieved as early as God of War 2 on the PS2, but Valve has never shown an interest in doing it.

As to why, beats me.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2014)

Maybe it would have messed up their tools? I mean it's based on Quake, it might have requires some serious re-engineering to point it's better to build a new engine from the ground up. I'm not expert in this though, just a guess. Also, I think for the type of games they're making it probably wasn't that essential. 

But I have feeling they're going to implement streaming with this engine. Wolpaw did mention in a Portal 2 panel how there's lots of loading and they're workign on it.


----------

